

Rosetta Code  : similar programs written in various languages - gourneau
http://rosettacode.org/

======
mishmash
Such a great site. The page on flattening arrays blows me away at how
different and beautiful some languages can be (especially Ruby and Erlang's
take).

<http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Flatten_a_list>

~~~
oofoe
I'll give you Erlang, but the Ruby solution is cheating rather.

~~~
woodall
How is Ruby's method and different than Groovy or JavaScript? I think their
all pretty neat. Goes to show that there is always more than one way to skin a
list.

~~~
mishmash
True. I guess built-in functions shouldn't count.

------
roryokane
There’s also <http://99-bottles-of-beer.net/>, which is basically the same
thing but only for printing out the lyrics of the 99 Bottles of Beer song. It
has a version in pretty much any language you can think of. However, some of
the versions are made not to show the language’s normal way to print the
lyrics but to show a strange way only possible in that language.

------
Detrus
They did JavaScript concurrency wrong! omg!
<http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Concurrent_computing#JavaScript>

We have workers now. But seriously, it is an amazing resource. I was looking
this stuff up on wikipedia but that has almost no detail.

------
jamespitts
Michael Mol did a demo of rosetta for the Lansing, MI perl mongers and it was
a riot (far better than my DBIC/architecture talk).

There are fewer better forms of entertainment for geeks than eating pizza
while discussing common programming expressions implemented in bizarre and
obscure languages.

~~~
qrush
Yeah, the site is fantastic. He's a funny dude.

I helped out with RosettaCode a few years back, hosted it for a little while
on my SliceHost instance when they had some trouble. My <a
href="[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/User:Mwn3d>good](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/User:Mwn3d>good)
friend</a> contributes all the time.

Glad to see the site still exists and is flourishing, albeit slowly.

~~~
mikemol
And much appreciated. I don't know when I'd have had the stones to switch to
VPS (I still don't think of myself as a sysadmin all that much) if you hadn't
helped us jump over to Slicehost. I've got a 2GB RAM node over at prgmr.com,
now; more RAM than I know what to do with.

Site grows slowly because it's growing steadily. Well, that, and I haven't had
the time to set up income or the really nice features that would depend on it.
:)

If you ever hit the GRR area, I need to buy you a drink.

------
SandB0x
It's worth having a look through Rosetta-stone tagged questions on Stack
Overflow. There's a large overlap with code golf entries.

<http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/rosetta-stone>

